# Fat Guests on Scooters



## xxTheDudexx (Jun 1, 2012)

You know what really agitates me?  A morbidly obese guest using a scooter to shop.  Okay, so I understand you are overweight, nobody's perfect, but excuse me:  There ARE people with actual disabilities that need to use those things.  Our store has 2 and some sweet old lady needed one and the 2 scooters were taken by 2 fat guests probably in their 30's or 40's.  These guests could have actually used the exercise, but instead they decided to park their lazy butts in a scooter and cruise through the store.  It really grinds my gears when I see that.  And the overweight guests at our store are always the ones that spend hundreds of dollars on the stupidest most worthless crap you could find.  Anyone else share this sentiment?


----------



## Target Annie (Jun 1, 2012)

ok, I understand - but be careful - you don't know that the overweight guest in fact does have a need to use the scooter. I know overweight people who are young, have health issues that aren't visible, and may be considered overweight.


----------



## xxTheDudexx (Jun 1, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> ok, I understand - but be careful - you don't know that the overweight guest in fact does have a need to use the scooter. I know overweight people who are young, have health issues that aren't visible, and may be considered overweight.



True, I would understand if that were the case.  But surely not all are that way.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul (Jun 1, 2012)

Either way all it can do is annoy you, unfortunately you can't say anything about it.  But you know that.


----------



## insiteful1 (Jun 1, 2012)

All of our scooters were broken one time and you know what?........the fat asses walked.  Go figure.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Jun 2, 2012)

The ones at my store are broken because of the obese people. One of them drove it outside and left it in the middle of the road and a car backed into it. No more scooter


----------



## mrknownothing (Jun 2, 2012)

As the infinitely wise Sheldon Cooper once put it:

"Also I am given to understand that your mother is overweight.[...]Now of course, if that is the result of a glandular condition and not sloth and gluttony, then I withdraw that comment."


----------



## TM26 Earthquake (Jun 2, 2012)

Not to justify their laziness, but anyone who truly has a condition in which they _need_ a mobility scooter should really be bringing one themselves. The ADA does not require stores to provide mobility scooters; though, stores like Target do it anyway for convenience.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jun 2, 2012)

Have you ever seen the weight limit on the scooters? A great deal of the people that use them exceed that 300lbs by at least another 100.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 3, 2012)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> Have you ever seen the weight limit on the scooters? A great deal of the people that use them exceed that 300lbs by at least another 100.



or 500.


----------



## Megaparsec (Jun 3, 2012)

xxTheDudexx said:


> And the overweight guests at our store are always the ones that spend hundreds of dollars on the stupidest most worthless crap you could find.  Anyone else share this sentiment?



Why's that an issue? Last I checked, Target was a business. Businesses sell things. Things like stupidest most worthless crap. Or are you just talking about stupid foods like multiple of the giant Cheese Ball containers?


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 3, 2012)

Every time I see this thread title I just have to sing Fat Guy in a Little Coat.....I need a life!


----------



## 3LetterDevil (Jun 3, 2012)

We have a pharmacy guest that comes and gets hundreds of $$ in diabetes meds and always has ice cream, Coke, candy, and a bunch of other stuff she shouldn't be eating....all in the scooter, of course. The one day they were all gone when she came in, she actually sat in Starbucks and called the pharmacy to see if we could bring her meds to her!


----------



## Target Annie (Jun 3, 2012)

y'all are being a little judgemental


----------



## xxTheDudexx (Jun 5, 2012)

Megaparsec said:


> Why's that an issue? Last I checked, Target was a business. Businesses sell things. Things like stupidest most worthless crap. Or are you just talking about stupid foods like multiple of the giant Cheese Ball containers?



I'm sorry, you'll have to forgive me, it was just me venting my frustrations.  I understand the more we sell the better, so that's great.  I just can't help myself but to wonder what they do with it when they take it home.  Does it get added to their hoarded home?  I just don't know and I really just shouldn't care.  Everyone has their issue I guess.

On a side note.  There is also a couple that comes into our store.  If both scooters are there they take them both.  If only one, she rides and he walks.  They buy everything that is on clearance, grab 100 things they think are on clearance, which then go later to re-shop.  And we all love re-shop don't we?


----------



## mxrbook (Jun 5, 2012)

We had a cashier who would work her shift and then shop IN A SCOOTER, buying junk food.  Always complained about her stomach being upset because she'd drink three or four espresso shots before her shift and on her lunch break, chased with multiple candy bars.  She couldn't understand why she had to go to the restroom every 30 minutes.  She actually requested the lane closet to the restroom.  hahahaha

Nor did she understand why she didn't last 91 days.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jun 5, 2012)

I know that there are people who are fat because they are lazy and just don't want to be bothered trying to lose weight.   But as someone here said, there are people who are fat because of a health issue that makes it difficult to walk.   I had an aunt who became fat because of her asthma.  Not only was it difficult to walk but she was on mega doses of prednisone, and if you know anything about the drug you know that one of the side effects is extreme weight gain.  She was only 5' 1" and went from 105 lbs to 220 lbs in just about a year.  She needed a scooter to go anywhere and luckily she had family who could afford to get her one.  Believe me it's not easy to try to get one of those when you're on a limited income, most insurances will only provide one if you are bedridden.  I know this because my Mom tried to get one.  All I'm saying is just be careful not to judge people based on the very limited contact you have with them in the store, you can't know the hell they go through each day to make it through the day.


----------



## xxTheDudexx (Jun 5, 2012)

Reneeisxena said:


> I know that there are people who are fat because they are lazy and just don't want to be bothered trying to lose weight.   But as someone here said, there are people who are fat because of a health issue that makes it difficult to walk.   I had an aunt who became fat because of her asthma.  Not only was it difficult to walk but she was on mega doses of prednisone, and if you know anything about the drug you know that one of the side effects is extreme weight gain.  She was only 5' 1" and went from 105 lbs to 220 lbs in just about a year.  She needed a scooter to go anywhere and luckily she had family who could afford to get her one.  Believe me it's not easy to try to get one of those when you're on a limited income, most insurances will only provide one if you are bedridden.  I know this because my Mom tried to get one.  All I'm saying is just be careful not to judge people based on the very limited contact you have with them in the store, you can't know the hell they go through each day to make it through the day.



Sorry to hear about that.  I'll take that into consideration.  It just vexes me when I see someone I know has the ability to walk because I've seen them do it, but chooses not to because there is a scooter available.  I'm not trying to offend, I used to be overweight but I worked most of it off so I understand what it's like to be overweight.  But, I wasn't terribly overweight.  Nobody is perfect.  I'm just focusing on those that can but elect the easy way out and in so doing inconvenience those that actually need them.  That's all.


----------



## Target Annie (Jun 5, 2012)

xxTheDudexx said:


> Sorry to hear about that.  I'll take that into consideration.  It just vexes me when I see someone I know has the ability to walk because I've seen them do it, but chooses not to because there is a scooter available.  I'm not trying to offend, I used to be overweight but I worked most of it off so I understand what it's like to be overweight.  But, I wasn't terribly overweight.  Nobody is perfect.  I'm just focusing on those that can but elect the easy way out and in so doing inconvenience those that actually need them.  That's all.



dude - you don't have a doctorate or are psychic right? 

Asthma, heart disease, and arthritis don't always bother you every day - this topic is obnoxious. Might as well change it to "I hate when fat people annoy me"


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jun 5, 2012)

The people in the scooters don't annoy me... I mean, if you feel the need for one, then by all means use it -- it's what they are there for.  Our store has 4 scooters (two old, two brand new - I actually think the two new ones were sent to replace the old ones but our SFT put new batteries in them so wha-la -- 4 scooters).  But I digress... What drives me insane is when we get yelled at for not having them available (there actually have been times when all four were out at once -- our store is a hop, skip, and a jump from two large retirement communities).  Although I can top em all -- I once had one lady who literally peed and pooped on the scooter and guess who had to clean it up... yes, peoples... me.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 5, 2012)

"Code brown at the front...."


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jun 5, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> "Code brown at the front...."



You got that right.  I came across that, as well as an extra added bonus she left in the ladies room... it was everywhere EXCEPT the toilet.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is when the biohazard training comes into full play.


----------



## pzychopopgroove (Jun 5, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> This is when the biohazard training comes into full play.



Or me going "I don't get paid enough for this ****ing bull****" and walking out.


----------



## CartStryke (Jun 5, 2012)

MrGSTLman said:


> Although I can top em all -- I once had one lady who literally peed and pooped on the scooter and guess who had to clean it up... yes, peoples... me.



I remember a guest at my old store who apparently went to the bathroom on a scooter while back in electronics. Let's just say I was glad I was on break so I didn't have to clean it up. The girl who did though, oh her face was priceless afterwards.


----------



## Reneeisxena (Jun 6, 2012)

redeye58 said:


> "Code brown at the front...."



OMG, we had one of those in the greeting cards area one night about a month ago.  I am SOOOOOOOO glad that I am not a GSA.  She got down on hands and knees to clean it up, I had to hold the plastic bio-hazard bag.  We started by cards and followed a brown trail to the registers!  What a nice way to end the night.   :search: :bad::O

Oh, if you're wondering why our CA didn't clean it up, he's a minor and was already gone.


----------



## xxTheDudexx (Jun 6, 2012)

Target Annie said:


> dude - you don't have a doctorate or are psychic right?
> 
> Asthma, heart disease, and arthritis don't always bother you every day - this topic is obnoxious. Might as well change it to "I hate when fat people annoy me"



I don't know how many times you want me to repeat myself.  I said it before, I'll say it again.

1.)  I did not create this topic to anger anyone.
2.)  This is focused at the people I KNOW are perfectly CAPABLE of walking.  If you have a medical problem, that's different.  I get it.  Use it, it's what they're for.
3.)  I am only frustrated by people that use them because they are lazy, and am angered because I have other people coming up to me asking for one that clearly need them but they are unavailable because of these people.

That's it.  I don't hate fat people.  That's their business.  I think you are overreacting a bit here and seeing it as a general assault on all people that are overweight.  Never once did I ever say that.

Relax.  Peace be with you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 6, 2012)

So why is there 2 threads on scooters topics?


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jun 6, 2012)

There aren't two threads... I just sorta hijacked this one to tell my horror story about the nasty guest that shat all over the motorized cart.
EDIT:  just saw the second one -- and can I tell you stories of some of the kamakazi drivers on those scooters!!


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 7, 2012)

Our carts are so slow that, when the CA is driving them back to the charging area, he makes like he's revving the engine & popping a wheelie. lol


----------



## doxiemama (Sep 9, 2015)

One of our former regulars used to grab them all the time.  He was a very cranky older man.  I don't know that he truly needed to use one but because of his age, nobody challenged him.  One day, he was in a pissy mood and purposefully backed up over a team member's foot.  He didn't do any real damage to her, but apparently it hurt like hell.  She was in tears for a while.  After that, he was banned from the store because of the abusive behavior.  My personal peeve are the people who think they need one, get to where they want to look at items (mostly ready to wear), desert the scooter so they can wander around the clothes, then forget to get back on it and just leave it where ever they stopped.  Obviously they didn't need it in the first place.  But then we end up short when somebody who really does need one arrives and we have to do a scavenger hunt around the store looking for the missing scooter.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 9, 2015)

Thread title made me laugh. Old thread.


----------



## buliSBI (Sep 9, 2015)

Fear the Walking Dead


----------



## thatcashierdude (Sep 13, 2015)

doxiemamama said:


> One day, he was in a pissy mood and purposefully backed up over a team member's foot. He didn't do any real damage to her, but apparently it hurt like hell. She was in tears for a while. After that, he was banned from the store because of the abusive behavior.


Should've called the cops and had him charged with assault.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Sep 13, 2015)

I hate fat guests on scooters that hit tables and racks... i had one take down half a gondola in hosiery too.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 13, 2015)

GlobalTL123 said:


> I hate ALL guests on scooters that hit tables and racks... i had one take down half a gondola in hosiery too.


FIFY


----------



## Loki (Sep 13, 2015)

I had one once that really pissed me off. She had just got on our last power cart as this elderly man who could barely walk came in. She looked right at us and I was hoping she would give it up if indeed she didn't need it just because she was overweight. She didnt. I stood there frantically calling around to see if we could find one and finally after half an hour (we got a chair for this guy in the meantime) someone dumped one in the parking lot. I went out (praised Jesus because it still had a lot of power left on it) and grabbed it for him. About an hour later I see the overweight lady walking up the main aisle with no problem. She comes up and informs me there's a power cart with a dead battery in market before proceeding to the register and then out to her car. I watched her the whole time. She didn't need that power cart at all and it pissed me off so bad. She could have given it up to someone who really needed it but was too damn lazy. I saw her again a few weeks later and I gave her the evil eye...she walked right past the carts and did her shopping with no issues and never used a power cart again.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 13, 2015)

I wish I could refuse them service at the cafe.

"Sorry, ma'am - you're too fat for a hot dog and popcorn."


----------



## NPC (Sep 13, 2015)

Personally, I never understood why it was a stores responsibility to enhance someone's mobility. We have 8 scooters at my store. All of them in varying degrees of shitty condition. When it's busy, it's common for all of them to either be uncharged, or only partially charged. While it's a frustrating issue, I've had guests loose their shit that none of the scooters work. This made me think one thing. If this scooter is THAT crucial for them to get around, why don't they have their own? How do they get around anywhere else?

Target, or any other store, providing scooters for customers isn't a mandatory service a person is entitled to. It's nothing more than a courtesy to keep you in our store. The sense of entitlement kills me.

As for the fatties...well yes, they could use the exercise, and thus using the scooters seems like the opposite of what they should be doing, but for the morbidly obese, they can't really exercise like a normal person, especially if their mobility has been compromised. So using a scooter makes sense. Grocery shopping isn't meant to be the equivalent of running 6 miles for a normal person. It could be dangerous.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 13, 2015)

People who are overweight and have health/mobility issues shouldn't be treated differently than anyone else with such issues. Yes, someone who is younger and overweight could lose weight etc...but who are we to judge. You don't know what someone is feeling physically and or emotionally so don't judge them.


----------



## Triscuit (Sep 13, 2015)

We only have 3 scooters at our store and it is a constant issue on a daily basis. They are always in use, so if you arent using one at the beginning of the day while they are charged they will just keep dying all throughout the day. I feel so bad for the people who actually need one and we have to go get the push wheelchair just so they can get back to their car. I mean I had this lady's scooter die on the opposite end of the store from the front, so I told her id go get her a new one. I did, drove it back there and she was nowhere to be found. I finally found her shopping around the mens department walking just fine! It is people like that who anger me.


----------



## tgtguy (Sep 13, 2015)

xxTheDudexx said:


> I don't know how many times you want me to repeat myself.  I said it before, I'll say it again.
> 
> 1.)  I did not create this topic to anger anyone.
> 2.)  This is focused at the people I KNOW are perfectly CAPABLE of walking.  If you have a medical problem, that's different.  I get it.  Use it, it's what they're for.
> ...


My point is you don't know what they are or not capable of . You say it wasn't aimed at just fat guests...but any and all who can walk but are lazy and don't...However, the title of your post says....Fat Guests on Scooters...so it appears it is aimed at fat guests. I mean to each their own...but you cant really blame some people for getting upset about it .


----------



## DoWork (Sep 13, 2015)

Would it be as offensive if he targeted skinny guests?


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 13, 2015)

Target NPC said:


> Personally, I never understood why it was a stores responsibility to enhance someone's mobility. We have 8 scooters at my store. All of them in varying degrees of shitty condition. When it's busy, it's common for all of them to either be uncharged, or only partially charged. While it's a frustrating issue, I've had guests loose their shit that none of the scooters work. This made me think one thing. If this scooter is THAT crucial for them to get around, why don't they have their own? How do they get around anywhere else?
> *Target, or any other store, providing scooters for customers isn't a mandatory service a person is entitled to. It's nothing more than a courtesy to keep you in our store.* The sense of entitlement kills me.
> As for the fatties...well yes, they could use the exercise, and thus using the scooters seems like the opposite of what they should be doing, but for the morbidly obese, they can't really exercise like a normal person, especially if their mobility has been compromised. So using a scooter makes sense. Grocery shopping isn't meant to be the equivalent of running 6 miles for a normal person. It could be dangerous.


This.
I've had the morbidly obese riding around while bitching about how slow are carts are (because we can't tell them that the load limit is being exceeded), people on braces & crutches screaming at me because we don't have a cart charged & ready for them (bring your own, then), a 13-yr-old girl who was using one because 'she was REALLY tired after a day at a water park' (nope, off you go), the frat boy with his leg in a splint having a cart race with his non-injured buddy, the painted up old broad who calls us to bring a cart out to her car - we refused - so she left it in the sun, switched on 'til the battery died.
I wish a slow & excruciating existence on them (ie: diarrhea in a public toilet with no toilet paper & no one else in there with air dryers instead of paper towels).
On the flip side, I was using a cart after I had surgery & was appalled at the rude comments I received. One woman went so far as to suggest I get up & walk since I 'clearly needed the exercise' so I pulled up my shirt & flashed my stitches.
Ain't nobody got time fo dat.


----------



## thatcashierdude (Sep 14, 2015)

tgtguy said:


> People who are overweight and have health/mobility issues shouldn't be treated differently than anyone else with such issues. Yes, someone who is younger and overweight could lose weight etc...but who are we to judge. You don't know what someone is feeling physically and or emotionally so don't judge them.


The reason they are (and should be) treated differently is that, with VERY few exceptions, fat people's condishuns (IE mobility issues) are caused by their poor choices. They can also make the choice to lose weight. 

These scooters are meant for people who can't make the choice to get their mobility back like a fat person could. 

Why shouldn't I judge? Poor choices affect all of us through increased medical costs. This makes it a public issue, so I'm fine judging other people based on their weight or BMI. 

I really don't think feelings should come into it. It's all in how you deal with stress. Do you gorge yourself on ice cream if someone calls you fat? There's the problem. Stop doing that. As for what they're feeling physically, again it's mostly caused by poor choices so I have no sympathy for that excuse.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

This thread made me think of when Bill Hader and SNL mocked the Clint Eastwood Super Bowl commercial.  

"They're busy making the jazzies you ride around Disney World because you're too fat to walk.  Chryslers."  



I can admit that I also get annoyed when I see able bodied humans riding in the scooters.  It's just a sign of laziness.  If you need to use them because of your health, then I understand.  But if you're just a lazy ass that doesn't want to walk then screw you hippie.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 14, 2015)

Sometimes it's the other way round, the mobility issue causes the obesity.
I've seen cases with people who have profound disabilities that lead them to being stuck at home, which in turn leads to depression and lack of activity.
It's hard to tell what's wrong because all you see is their size.
Finding out that they shattered their legs in an accident ten years ago and had thirty surgeries to have them put back together is not something you will see.
Or that they have a form of myalgia that causes constant pain.
Or thyroid conditions that caused them to balloon a hundred pounds in a matter of months.

Sure you see them get up and walk around because some days are better than others but it hurts like hell for many of them and they do it anyway.
So yeah, they might be cranky and difficult to get along with.
It's not an excuse, nobody has the right to take out their misery on other people but it is something to keep in mind.

Should they provide their own carts?
Do you have any idea how much one of those costs?
I do, I've provided them for people.
Unless you are on Medicare (and they've made it harder) it's going to cost at least $1,400.
For someone living on disability that might as well be be going to the moon.

Food for thought.
Thought from food. (For those of you who remember Dinosaurs.)


----------



## Kartman (Sep 14, 2015)

I just wish they would shut down when they got within 10 feet from the exit doors.

That would be nice.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 14, 2015)

Kartman said:


> I just wish they would shut down when they got within 10 feet from the exit doors.
> 
> That would be nice.



I would laugh my ass off so hard when they sit there for a while wondering what happened, and finally waddle their fat ass to guest service to complain when it was probably just as close to waddle to their car.


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Jill of All Trades (Sep 14, 2015)

Fat people are disgusting

They shouldn't be allowed to be around normal people- let's give them special shopping hours, like 2-4AM so that we don't have to see their disgusting bodies or navigate around those idiotic carts.  

And let's fire all the fat team members- you're just dragging us down making us do all the work for you- it's sickening watching your bellies swing back and forth as you walk slooooooooowly to do something we could do in half the time.

Just fucking die alright?  Oh wait, when it comes to probability, you really are going to die soon.  Whoops!


----------



## Kartman (Sep 14, 2015)

The scooters outta shut down on anything over 250 pounds.


----------



## DoWork (Sep 14, 2015)

So much anger


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 14, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> Fat people are disgusting
> 
> They shouldn't be allowed to be around normal people- let's give them special shopping hours, like 2-4AM so that we don't have to see their disgusting bodies or navigate around those idiotic carts.
> 
> ...


Really hoping you forgot the sarcasm font...


----------



## Barcode (Sep 14, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> Fat people are disgusting
> 
> They shouldn't be allowed to be around normal people- let's give them special shopping hours, like 2-4AM so that we don't have to see their disgusting bodies or navigate around those idiotic carts.
> 
> ...





redeye58 said:


> Really hoping you forgot the sarcasm font...



Pretty sure it's sarcasm lol.

That being said I think Fat People are a health problem in this country, and like people who smoke, they should pay higher health care premiums.


----------



## NPC (Sep 14, 2015)

Whenever I hear someone blame their genetics...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 14, 2015)

Sometimes, folks have health issues. Don't assume obesity,  please. My boss has diabetes & a serious fluid issues that may look like obesity & it's not.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 14, 2015)

Jill of All Trades said:


> Fat people are disgusting
> They shouldn't be allowed to be around normal people- let's give them special shopping hours, like 2-4AM so that we don't have to see their disgusting bodies or navigate around those idiotic carts.
> And let's fire all the fat team members- you're just dragging us down making us do all the work for you- it's sickening watching your bellies swing back and forth as you walk slooooooooowly to do something we could do in half the time.
> Just fucking die alright?  Oh wait, when it comes to probability, you really are going to die soon.  Whoops!





Barcode said:


> Pretty sure it's sarcasm lol. That being said I think Fat People are a health problem in this country, and like people who smoke, they should pay higher health care premiums.


Wow, stereotype much?


----------



## Barcode (Sep 14, 2015)

redeye58 said:


> Wow, stereotype much?


?? Obesity is a huge problem in this country


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 14, 2015)

So is smoking, drinking & drug abuse to name a few. 
I'd be curious to see what the figures are for health dollars spent on each of those problems.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 14, 2015)

I forget which sin Sloth is...


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 14, 2015)

Obesity has dropped in children andwhile it is still an issue with adults the more we discover about nutrition and physiology, it seems that our prejudices and body image have very little to do with what is actually healthy and sustainable.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 14, 2015)

Kartman said:


> I forget which sin Sloth is...


Aka: laziness?
The seven deadly sins: wrath, greed, sloth, pride, lust, envy & gluttony.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wrath


----------



## Kartman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gluttony sounds more like it.


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 14, 2015)

A long-time friend who left spot 2 years ago was in the store. 
She was using an electric cart & had an oxygen tank.
When she left, one of the kids I worked with could only comment about how fat my friend was, that maybe if she lost weight she wouldn't have to use a cart or oxygen.
So I told them about the brain cancer she was battling (head band covered the scar that wrapped around the top of her head), the steroids that made her balloon in size (she used to be a size 10), the stent they placed beneath her brain to drain excess fluid, the resulting infections & complications making it difficult for her to breath, the prognosis giving her less than 2 years to live & that her son was trying to finish college so he could spend as much time possible with his mom (dad left when he was a baby). 
Chances to get out & go places are becoming few & far between so I was touched when I got to see her at my store.
Never assume.


----------



## GSAhole (Sep 14, 2015)

xxTheDudexx said:


> You know what really agitates me?  A morbidly obese guest using a scooter to shop.  Okay, so I understand you are overweight, nobody's perfect, but excuse me:  There ARE people with actual disabilities that need to use those things.  Our store has 2 and some sweet old lady needed one and the 2 scooters were taken by 2 fat guests probably in their 30's or 40's.  These guests could have actually used the exercise, but instead they decided to park their lazy butts in a scooter and cruise through the store.  It really grinds my gears when I see that.  And the overweight guests at our store are always the ones that spend hundreds of dollars on the stupidest most worthless crap you could find.  Anyone else share this sentiment?



You don't really know exactly what those people are going through. It could be pain or something else. Living with a neurological disorder, there are days where I'm dizzy and disoriented and standing and functioning like a normal human being is not an option. I had to leave work on Sunday because of this. Please realize that just because you can't outwardly see somebody's struggles doesn't mean they aren't struggling inwardly.


----------



## GSAhole (Sep 14, 2015)

Actually, this whole thread is kind of upsetting.

I would have thought that people would have recognized by now that binge eating, chronic overeating, etc. is a form of addiction. Addiction is a mental illness.

We have a thread on here dedicated to that, in which many of the people on this very thread have laid out their issues and supported each other on. Ya'll know what I'm talking about.

Now we're on a different thread bashing what is mental illness for some.

Come on now.


----------



## Kartman (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't use a scooter unless you really need one.

Just saying.


----------



## NPC (Sep 14, 2015)

GSAhole said:


> Actually, this whole thread is kind of upsetting.
> 
> I would have thought that people would have recognized by now that binge eating, chronic overeating, etc. is a form of addiction. Addiction is a mental illness.
> 
> ...



Oh please. I think it goes without saying that we're only mocking those whom could be doing something better for their situation. Of course there are exceptions. It's so obvious, it's not worth specifying. Do you seriously think anyone is thinking, "Ha! That person got brain cancer and now they're fat, what a loser." No one is thinking that. Kartman said it best. "Don't use a scooter unless you really need one." It's not fair to judge anyone, however it's fair enough to say that people DO use the scooters out of laziness, and it DOES effect people whom actually need them.


----------



## GSAhole (Sep 15, 2015)

Kartman said:


> Don't use a scooter unless you really need one.
> 
> Just saying.


I can agree with that. It's possible that the teenagers driving erratically and knocking over the racks in softlines mayyy not need to be on the things. And if for some reason they do, they need to respect the store and not monkey around on them. But let's not assume because somebody is overweight that they don't need them. Is it realistic to say that you need to have a BMI no greater than 25 to be able to have a valid excuse to use the thing?


----------



## Kartman (Sep 15, 2015)

Hell, I used a scooter 10 years ago when my foot got crushed and I was so glad to be able to get out and about!

I woulda been pissed if they woulda all been gone because 300lb people were using them.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 15, 2015)

I think we've pretty much hammered this into the ground.
There isn't really anything else anyone is going to say that's going to be useful one way or the other so lets put it to bed.


----------



## Barcode (Sep 15, 2015)

A reminder to everyone, please remember to be respectful of other members on this board. Disrespectful behavior such as cursing out another member will not be tolerated.

Thanks !


----------

